# A little worried about Peeves



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

all four paws crossed for peeves.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no! Poor Peeves. I see Pannus to often at work. And like you said most often it's GSDs and shepherdX that have it. I hope everything goes well and it's nothing or it is and easily treated. My GSD never had Pannus but she did end up getting cataracts at about 10 years old. She could still see some what and was the best dog ever. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Many good thoughts coming from the West Coast to the East for Peeves in this. Hoping for an easy fix. The drops sound quite doable if they prove necessary.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm glad you are seeing a specialist. Big hug to you and Peeves from Texas. Let us know the diagnosis when you can.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

From a Poodle X GSD household here in Texas, we are keeping you in our thoughts!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Hope the visit goes well tomorrow. Be thinking of you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Only good thoughts being sent!!!! Hope it is something manageable!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed that it is easily fixed. You are such a good mom, I know you caught it early.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh good luck tomorrow! I hope things turn out ok for the big guy! Be sure to let us know whats happening!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Will be thinking of you and Peeves tomorrow!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thinking of you and Peeves. I hope all will be well and look for an update.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Good thoughts coming your way for both you and Peeves!


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Good thoughts may follow you, awaiting good news!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping it is something easily treatable - he is in good hands, no matter what.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If you find you need a second opinion, or just want to be in contact with an extremely competent, compassionate veterinary ophthalmologist, I highly recommend Penn Vet | GUSTAVO D. AGUIRRE.:clover:


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

waiting to hear.

pr


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hope all goes well today!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Praying all is ok. My Bella has to have medication and tears put in her eyes 3 to 4 times a day, and the vet is very happy with the results and I will have to do it the rest of her life. I have been doing it for 5 years. I just say want your eyes done and here she comes and sits perfectly still


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck to Peeves! It's probably a very good thing you noticed this as soon as you did, and that also you knew to have it checked out. We are all rooting for something readily treatable (if anything!).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Whew. We had a really good consult with the opthamologist. She said if the pigment is really pannus it is a very mild and barely active case. She also said everything else looked great with Peeves eyes. His retinas looked great to her and she said his corneas were crystal clear and he has no evidence of glaucoma. We are going with the presumption that this is very early pannus and giving a very low dose of ocular cyclosporine once per day. We will recheck in 2-3 months.

Peeves was really good. He was quick to settle in the waiting area which was very busy with both people and dogs. He was very cooperative with the nurse who did his preliminary tests on tear production, intraocular pressure and a fluorescein dye test to look for corneal abrasions. He was similarly well mannered for the doctor who looked at his retinas and thoroughly looked at the pigmentation on his sclerae. 

The doctor is a diplomate of the American College of Veterinary Opthamologists. Her department chief is as well. He is an innovator in canine cataract lens replacement and is the consulting opthamologist for the New York Aquarium and the Bronx Zoo. I was having "visions" of going to Cornell or Penn for additional consults if I felt uncertain about these folks, but I think they will be stellar. They are part of a very large specialty practice here on Long Island called Long Island Veterinary Specialists. Since I took my cat Jackie to their chief orthopedic surgeon many years ago (when they were just getting started) to repair a patellar luxation resulting from a medial patellar tendon rupture with a fabulous outcome I now have two reasons to recommend them very highly to any fellow Long Islanders or even to people in Queens and Brooklyn.

Everybody who interacted with Peeves today commented on what a handsome dog he is and how well behaved he was. Well I always knew he was handsome and also that he can be a very very good boy when he wants to be!

One of the important things that I am reminded of in all of this is how important it is to know your dogs' "normal" and pay attention to any and all deviations from it as soon as possible. Early intervention here may well mean the difference between Peeves keeping his excellent vision or suffering significant vision loss. I have friends who are vets. When i talk to them about what their biggest complaint is about their work they invariably say they hate it when people say something like I just noticed this yesterday or she only stopped eating two days ago when it is clear the dog, cat or other has been ill for an extended time and the delay in care has made what could have been a good prognosis a poor one.

Thanks again so very much for your good wishes. They paid off in spades.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So glad to hear Peeves had such a terrific check up and the condition appears manageable. Isn't it wonderful to live where there's access to such great specialized veterinary care?!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes it is really awesome to have so many choices and resources. There is also the Animal Medical Center in NYC and I actually love and really respect my vet, who didn't charge me for examining Peeves on Saturday on top of giving me a great referral.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hooray! What a wonderful update and a relief for sure! Good boy, Peeves, for being so well-behaved during all that poking, prodding and drops etc. 

Catherine, I am so glad it seems to be a possibly mild case and treatable. Cheers!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You for the update and glad to hear it is a simple fix for now! Wow! It sounds like he had the best of care too! I'm a real believer in taking pets to a specialist when they need more than a 'GP'!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a relief! Excellent point to know your dog and see the vet when something doesn't seem right. In all the years, I've followed that advice only one time did the vet say, "There's nothing wrong with your dog". We were both relieved How fortunate you are to have such top notch specialists in the area.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Great news for all! So glad the vets seemed so competent,too! 

Martha and the whips


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So happy to here is was caught early and that all should be well. WOOHOO!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm so happy you caught this early and that Peeves is getting excellent care. You must have breathed a huge sigh of relief today!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad you had good news!


----------

